# Help! need to cancel the contract with WorldMark!!



## 1233io

Hello everybody!

My wife and me attended a WorldMark's presentation in Las Vegas during our vacation. They misled us to sign a timeshare purchase contract by not showing us the "State of Nevada Public Offering Statement" and some other important info. We signed that contract and paid the down payment on Mar 06. After returning our home, we studied the documents and relized that we have the right to revoke the contract within 5 days according to Nevada Law. Since we still in the revocation period(today Mar 08 is the 3rd day), we filled out the revocation form and sent it to Wyndham Resort Development Corporation by certified mail immediatly. My first question is how they count days, is the date we sent mail or the date they receive it? Cause we are in Canada, it takes longer time. The second question is do we need to do anything else, like make a phone call to them? will they fully refund our down payment? and how long will the whole process takes in average? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Steamboat Bill

I try several things, I call them verbally, I would fax them a letter (get receipt) and I wouls also also send a FedEx letter  (get receipt) and even possibly notarize the letter of revocation.

I would also call the credit card company, etc.

You can't overdo a letter of cancellation.

What price did you pay and what made you think you were "mislead"?


----------



## 1233io

Thank you Steamboat Bill for your quick reply

We sent the letter by Canada post express, it has a tracking No, and need a receiver's signature. We do want to fax them also, but we can't find their fax number anywhere. Do you have the info?  there are several things I would like to know:
1.  We had that presentation tour in their Las Vegas Sales Office(8601 S Las Vegas Blvd, Las Vegas, NV 89119). But on the contract, their address is "WorldMark, The Club, and Wyndham Resort Development Corporation 8427 South Park Circle, Suite 500 Orlando, FL 32819"    ------do we need to send the letter also to the first address(their Las Vegas office)?

2. Do we really need to notarize the letter of revocation?

Thank you for your help


----------



## somerville

1233io said:


> Thank you Steamboat Bill for your quick reply
> 
> We sent the letter by Canada post express, it has a tracking No, and need a receiver's signature. We do want to fax them also, but we can't find their fax number anywhere. Do you have the info?  there are several things I would like to know:
> 1.  We had that presentation tour in their Las Vegas Sales Office(8601 S Las Vegas Blvd, Las Vegas, NV 89119). But on the contract, their address is "WorldMark, The Club, and Wyndham Resort Development Corporation 8427 South Park Circle, Suite 500 Orlando, FL 32819"    ------do we need to send the letter also to the first address(their Las Vegas office)?
> 
> 2. Do we really need to notarize the letter of revocation?
> 
> Thank you for your help



When rescinding, the Certified letter only needs to me mailed within the rescission period.  However, you mailed your letter from outside of the US.  I don't know if that will complicate things, since most state laws don't contemplate foreign purchasers.  You have done what your rescission instructions told you to do.  As long as you have satisfied the contractual rescission requirements, you should be fine.  You can send additional notice, such as fax or to additional addresses.  Someone may be able to post the fax number for Wyndham in Orlando.

You do not have to send a "notarized rescission letter", unless the contract requires one.  I don't know what value that would add.


----------



## 1233io

Thanks somerville

I called the toll free on the first page of my contract. Someone answered my phone and told me a fax number 407-3456753 to cancel the contract. I went to the ups store and fax the revocation form right away and got the receipt. 

The only thing I should do now is wait and see, right? Hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## somerville

1233io said:


> Thanks somerville
> 
> I called the toll free on the first page of my contract. Someone answered my phone and told me a fax number 407-3456753 to cancel the contract. I went to the ups store and fax the revocation form right away and got the receipt.
> 
> The only thing I should do now is wait and see, right? Hope everything goes smoothly!


Wyndham is a large company.  I haven't heard reports of problems when properly rescinding.  If you paid a down payment by credit card, you can notify the card issuer that you rescinded the purchase and that you will dispute the charge if Wyndham does not issue a credit.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

somerville said:


> Wyndham is a large company.  I haven't heard reports of problems when properly rescinding.  If you paid a down payment by credit card, you can notify the card issuer that you rescinded the purchase and that you will dispute the charge if Wyndham does not issue a credit.



This brings up an interesting point as your credit card balance may close before the credit is given, thus you may have to pay the bill.

Also, I have heard a RARE report where a developer actually credited an buyer TWICE for a refund of their deposit. The real delima was should the person notify the timeshare that they were credited twice? Hmmmm.


----------



## 1233io

I called my card issuer and told them the whole story. They suggest me to keep everything related as evidences, and wait for 30 days. After 30 days, if I do not receive the credit from Wyndham, they will dispute for me. I don't expect they credit me twice, once is enough!


----------

